# Oldschool Amp/Sub Question



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

So I just scored a pair of oldschool 12w6 6ohm dvc and a SS Reference 6.0. They are all in like new condition. Should I push the subs with this amp or should I use the amp for front stage and find something else for the subs. 

If the 6.0 is wasted on the subs any suggestions would be appreciated!

THanks!!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

A Class A 6.0... wouldn't be a "waste" but it really wouldn't be putting that sweet near-class-A amp to proper use... 

It'd drive the subs for sure in high current mode, I would assume D4 subs, for a final of 1ohm... which really wouldn't be giving you full potential of that amp, being the class A was said to do 1/2 and 1/4ohm.. 

My take on it...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd put it elsewhere in the system, as your subs are D6's, the lowest you could get is 1.5 ohms and of 1 isn't getting all its worth, 1.5 sure as [email protected]! won't.


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

ya I was thinking the same. I might try and pick up a Precision Power A600.2 or maybe a Phoenix Gold ZX 500.
Any other recommendations?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I would recommend the old original SS rubicons. I ran a 302 on a single 12 and it was loud, unfortunately a SPL small sealed I didn't like, but the power was there no problem for a 300w. There are larger ones iirc 500rms and 1Kw?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rynfarrell said:


> ya I was thinking the same. I might try and pick up a Precision Power A600.2 or maybe a Phoenix Gold ZX 500.
> Any other recommendations?


There's two PPI A600.2s on ebay right now.
One looks rough around the art work, but the other looks like brand new condition.
Worth a look?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Ya ive been watching those PPI's. I will keep an eye out for the rubicon's as well. Thanks doods!

How much do the A100's really push out? Maybe 50x2?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd put the 6.0 on a set of 3" full rangers and bask in it... not much for power, but god I bet it'd be sweet...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rynfarrell said:


> Ya ive been watching those PPI's. I will keep an eye out for the rubicon's as well. Thanks doods!
> 
> How much do the A100's really push out? Maybe 50x2?


4 Ohms, 11-15 VDC, Stereo: 25 Watts
2 Ohms, 11-15 VDC, Stereo: 50 Watts 
4 Ohms, 11-15 VDC, Bridged: 100 Watts
Power Fuse: 20 Amp
Dimensions (inches): 2x9.25x6” 
Shipping Weight: 6 lbs.

Straight from the manual.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Save the class A for the components. The benefit of the class A will be noticed more in the mid and upper frequencies. Pick up a reference 300 or 500 for the subs. Or maybe two reference 300s?!?!


----------

